# Biesse Skill 300 tool change error



## rpgeer (Sep 20, 2013)

Starting this morning I'm receiving errors anytime my machine attempts to change toolings.

INT 53 - No free position in tool changer
INT 61 - Error in tool change parameter preset function

Anybody have any experience with this, or any suggested fixes?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rick, welcome to the forum.

Some one, who may be able to help, may be along shortly.


----------

